# Body Stats



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Courtesy of a friend of mine.... Amacythe



It takes your food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach.

One human hair can support 3 kg (6.6 lb).

The average man's penis is three times the length of his thumb.

Human thighbones are stronger than concrete.

A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.

There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet.

Women blink twice as often as men.

The average person's skin weighs twice as much as the brain.

Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still.

If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it.

Women reading this will be finished now.

Men who read this are probably still busy checking their thumbs.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I shall never look at men's thumbs the same way again


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That can't be true as I have never been out with anyone with an amputated thumb       

and ewwww I broke my thigh bone in an accident with a lorry so guess that one could be true shudder .. 

Cat x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I never knew all men had short thumbs  

I also broke my femur (thigh bone) horse riding and its a bummer of a bone to break as it take forever  to set again (unless you have it pinned). I was in traction for nearly 2 months as a teenager - not fun  Still have a slight limp even now!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Deb Ooh bless you .. I was in for just over 3 months when I broke it when I was 11 and they bodged it as they didn't x-ray it before putting it in traction so it ended up nearly 3 inches too short they tried to deny it was too short .. so we had to fight for a second opinion ..luckily the registrar took us onto one side and agreed it was bodged and gave us details how to get referred to the Royal National Orthapaedic Hospital in Stanmore who were wonderful (was on the waiting list til I was 15) and I had it lengthened there which meant breaking it again (3 more operations) a bone graft off my hip and another 4 months in hospital .. all good fun eh .. its wierd as I am losing weight I am starting to realise what a funny shape it still is ..   I havn't seen it through the fat for some time  

Cat x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Mmm i reckon we shall all be thumb watching now on men just for curiosity   when my hubby comes home i will have to see if its right or not


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

ebonie said:


> Mmm i reckon we shall all be thumb watching now on men just for curiosity  when my hubby comes home i will have to see if its right or not


I was thinking the same


----------

